# Three continuous chirps



## nissansentra2008 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

I recently bought a used Nissan sentra 2008 . It has Audiovox remote key less entry system (FCC ID:ELVATOE, PROOE4BS). When the car is parked, we keep hearing three continuous beeps from the car. The car chirp sound is also too loud. This is very annoying when it happens late in the night. It will wake up every one in the apartments. I checked with the nearest dealer and they don't know anything about it and said it might because of remote key less entry system and they did not install it.

Is there anyway i can disable three chirps and also reduce the sound when i open and lock the car using remote key less entry?

Can someone please help me figure this out? 

Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if this will help but check it out. Look at second paragraph under "Remote Car Finder"

http://audiovox2.info/docs/common/APS620N/APS620N_OM.pdf

If this is of no use, I would take it to an Audiovox installer's shop and ask them if they can reprogram it for you


----------

